# Random question.. Do gums grow back?



## AngstInABucket (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah.. The gums around your teeth.. Does that grow back? D: I had a nasty incident and lost a chunk of gum.. Is it all gonna fill in? ;_; Or is there gonna be that little indent forever and ever? D:

Big question is.. It'll heal, right? D:


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 27, 2007)

Why not ask a dentist instead of an Internet forum? You'll get less answers like:

Nope, in fact your face will slowly collapse onto itself creating a mini-blackhole.


----------



## yak (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, they will grow back.


----------



## Pyurio (Feb 27, 2007)

That sounds like one major-ouchage.
Give us the juicy detail!


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 27, 2007)

How in the world did you lose a chunk of gum? o__o;


----------



## AngstInABucket (Feb 27, 2007)

Seto Ashura said:
			
		

> How in the world did you lose a chunk of gum? o__o;



Seizure. :| Woke up with the sharp edge of a box in my mouth and it had cut off a chunk of gum. D:


----------



## AngstInABucket (Feb 27, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Yes, they will grow back.



Thank you. T_T


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 27, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Why not ask a dentist instead of an Internet forum?



Well, she doesn't have to make an appointment with us. :roll:


----------



## AngstInABucket (Feb 27, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus dentists are a pain in the ass and would probably try to insist I come in to see them. u_u

..You've now made me afraid of kangaroos. ;_; *straps pillows all over*


----------



## Seto Ashura (Feb 27, 2007)

Ouch. M'sorry that happened to ya.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 27, 2007)

AngstInABucket said:
			
		

> You've now made me afraid of kangaroos. ;_; *straps pillows all over*



Heh heh heh...I mean...we's all innocence and love! *angelic*


----------



## Epsereth (Feb 27, 2007)

Mouth injuries scare the bejeesus out of me. *shudder* 

But yeah, actually, the mouth is the fastest-healing part of your body, so you'll be fine.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 27, 2007)

AngstInABucket said:
			
		

> Plus dentists are a pain in the ass



Sounds like your dentist needs to go back to medical school :X


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 27, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> AngstInABucket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 27, 2007)

If there is bone to support them.


----------



## dong (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, Rostam's answer will suffice for the question. Be careful with your oral hygiene for a while, though, you don't want a further complication by some kind of infection, particularly if you had an open wound.

Could we have some details on the seizure plz?  If it helps, I'm a medical student so this ain't just for shits'n'giggles.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 1, 2007)

dong said:
			
		

> Yes, Rostam's answer will suffice for the question. Be careful with your oral hygiene for a while, though, you don't want a further complication by some kind of infection, particularly if you had an open wound.
> 
> Could we have some details on the seizure plz?  If it helps, I'm a medical student so this ain't just for shits'n'giggles.


Liar. If you really are a Med. student (I have no idea if you are) the Shits'n'Giggles still outweighs the other (for me it's Curiousity).


----------



## dong (Mar 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Liar. If you really are a Med. student (I have no idea if you are) the Shits'n'Giggles still outweighs the other (for me it's Curiousity).



OH NOOOO YOU DIN'T!!!!!!!!111!!1one

Now, more seriously, you're not making sense, and I am certainly not lying! The reason I ask about the seizure is to gain a fuller sense of the history: given that AngstInABucket "_Woke up with the sharp edge of a box in my mouth_", it makes sense to enquire about the nature of the seizure, in particular any muscular spasticity that accompanies it. Furthermore something else of significance/urgence might be drawn into light, and, of course, I'd be wanting to know what kind of medical history AngstInABucket has had to check treatment etc. for a variety of reasons- benchmarking, assessment etc.

Hence: curiosity? That goes without saying. Shits'n'giggles? No. I'm motivated by a concern, not least because I consider myself more equipped to interpret more detailed information appropriately on the off-chance that something clinically significant may need to be addressed. If not, then no harm, no foul!

P.S. You probably should have put that one in all caps too!


----------

